# close off 1 room



## culeboards (Sep 17, 2021)

I am a homeowner with a new Lennox heat pump and have closed off 1 room by shutting the manual duct in the crawlspace and the in-room vent. I have also closed off the 1 Return by placing cardboard in front of it to restrict its airflow...and the door has a draft seal at its base. I occasionally go in and run the overhead fan for a few minutes.

So my question is: if a room has 1 return and 1 vent, should their (now) restricted airflow be matched? If I close the vents airflow by 90%, should I do the same with the returns intake?

Thank you so much.


----------

